# Just 1 baby in this scan right?



## lanet

I have 19 month old twins and a surprise pregnancy. I booked a private scan and she said 1 baby and a yolk sac. Every time I show someone they say oh my gosh is that 2?? It's just 1 right????
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3736.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 45


----------



## Skye Leigh

It does look like 2 :)


----------



## tcinks

I'm no expert, but it looks like 2 to me ! Following to see how it turns out. :D


----------



## lanet

I would be devastated. I had a very difficult twin pregnancy &#128557;


----------



## tcinks

Oh no, I'm sorry :hugs: Maybe the sonographer was right and it is just one!


----------



## calliebaby

I think it's probably just so early, that the yolk sac is close to the same size as the baby. Mine looked similar around 6 weeks. Congrats!


----------



## marymoomin

To the untrained eye it looks like two babies in the one sac. I hope you get clarity soon x


----------



## sarah0108

I'd say it looks like 2 in the same sac, but I'm no expert! Xxx


----------



## mizzyb

Im pregnant with twins and the yolk sac looked like extra babies as they are similar size so this is baby and yolk sac otherwise why cant we see the yolk sac? x


----------



## lanet

You don't always see the yolk sac. I went back to look at early scans of my twins and I don't see the extra sac in those pics. But I do hope you're right! I will get an ultrasound in 2 weeks


----------



## marymoomin

mizzyb said:


> Im pregnant with twins and the yolk sac looked like extra babies as they are similar size so this is baby and yolk sac otherwise why cant we see the yolk sac? x

Not sure what you mean? "Why can't we see the yolk sac"


----------



## mizzyb

marymoomin said:


> mizzyb said:
> 
> 
> Im pregnant with twins and the yolk sac looked like extra babies as they are similar size so this is baby and yolk sac otherwise why cant we see the yolk sac? x
> 
> Not sure what you mean? "Why can't we see the yolk sac"Click to expand...

Sorry I will try and explain better. I thought yolk sacks were always visible on the scan so I was trying to put her mind at ease that the baby has to have a yolk sac so thats what must be in the picture as the baby obviously has one but I realise now Yolk sacs are not always visible on a scan.


----------



## lanet

Ultrasound in 4 hours!!


----------



## tcinks

Yay ! How are you feeling?


----------



## BunnyN

To the untrained eye it definitely looks like 2 babies. Having done a quick google I am now an expert, lol, and I'd say it looks more like a yolk sack. Its not totally obvious though. If its twins they are in the same sack which is fairly unusual. 

Look forward to your update.


----------



## lanet

Yes they would def be identical and my twins are fraternal. I'm pretty confident and hopeful that it's one. 
I'm feeling pretty sick as is my usual in pregnancy. No fun


----------



## lanet

1 baby!


----------



## BunnyN

I am sure you would have coped fine with 2 but I feel your relief. At the begining of this pregnancy the MW was really wondering if it was twins which terrified me. Not so much the idea of two babies. Maybe I am nieve but I quite like the idea of twins but a twin oregnancy and birth is another matter!


----------



## lanet

I'm not sure I could've coped, I had such a difficult twin pregnacy before I am just so relieved and hoping for an easier time!


----------



## marymoomin

Fingers crossed for an easier time xx


----------

